# millionär verschenkt angelsachen



## carpi85 (14. Oktober 2006)

ich bin erst neu hier aber ich muss was mitteilen was bestimmt alle interessiert. ich habe eine internet seite gefunden auf der ein millionär angelsachen glaube ich verschenken will

hier http://angelshop.2.ag/index.html 

was soll man denn davon halten. ich würds gerne mal versuchen


----------



## bennie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Probiers mal mit einem Päckchen Haken aus 


PS: Welcome on Board


----------



## Timmy (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Muahahahaaaaaaaaa..................zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Hi!

Geiler


----------



## Sholar (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

ich kanns ned glauben!!!!

Denn dann würde ich mir einiges bestellen, also wenns stimmt aber ich warte erstmal ab!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Bei der Angeldomäne gibts zur Zeit Stella und Twinpower für 1 Euro. Wie will er das unterbieten?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Hehe, das klingt Lustich!
Aber moment mal, wenn man das richtig überlegt?!?
Der Mann ist eventuel kleverer als wir denken.
Der wird also so viel Umsatz machen , das er die Angeltackle so günstig einkaufen kann, das er damit immer noch Gewinn machen wird.
Und wenn er wirklich ein begeisterter Angler ist und dem Schwachsin mit den Preisen somit ein Ende bereitet....


----------



## Barschfeind (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

So kann man auch E amil Adressen für Werbung sammeln.


----------



## köderfischer (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Bick Game...


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Aber rechtlich gilt das Angebot bis ein Wiederuf auf der HP steht.


----------



## esox_105 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



köderfischer schrieb:


> Bick Game...


 

Basch, :q .


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Die Top-Level-Domain *AG* in angelshop.2.*ag* steht für den karibischen Staat Antigua und Barbuda wie .de für Deutschland. 

Vermutlich handelt es sich um einen Adressensammler.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



carpi85 schrieb:


> ich bin erst neu hier aber ich muss was mitteilen was bestimmt alle interessiert. ich habe eine internet seite gefunden auf der ein millionär angelsachen glaube ich verschenken will



ich glaube der ersteller des themas ist das Lesen nicht mächtig. Von verschenken steht da rein garnix 

ne das AG kommt vom einem Free hoster der auch kostenlos webspace vergibt http://www.2.ag/
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Scheinbar haben dubiose Geschäftemacher die Angler entdeckt))

Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an was aus der Karpfenszene...

Wer drauf reinfällt ist selber schuld.


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Naja, wäre auch echt zu schön gewesen um war zu sein.
Und jetzt geh ich einen trinken , bis Morgen oder Übermorgen lol!


----------



## bennie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Man sollte sich mal vorhalten. Von nix kommt nix. Niemand verschenkt was freiwillig in solchen Ausmaßen.

Son Typ ist nicht der nette Mitangler oder Nachbar....


----------



## duck_68 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Vielleicht schafft es ja das AB, dem moechtegern Millionaer das Handwerk zu legen:q :q :q


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Neenee... #d Ob "dubios" oder nicht - mir gefällt das so rein gar nicht. Auch meine Vermutung geht in Richtung Adressensammelei. Was mich ausserdem noch stört:
- keine dt. Topleveldomain, sondern nur eine Subdomain, wie's ausschaut: das büschen Kohle sollte dafür ja noch übrig sein
- Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck lassen meiner Meinung nach arg zu wünschen übrig. Normalerweise total irrelevant, wirkt in diesem Fall aber fast wie ein "schlechtes Übersetzungsprogramm"...
- kein Impressum... Auch wenn es nicht "Pflicht" in diesem Staat sein mag - bei sowas hätte ich schon gerne gewusst, wohin die Reise geht. Zumal ein "Herbert Haller" nicht in Bochum per Telefonbuch auffindbar ist. Google findet zwar einiges, aber ich denke nicht, dass dieser Herr Haller dabei ist...


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ne das AG kommt vom einem Free hoster der auch kostenlos webspace vergibt http://www.2.ag/
> mfg Lachsy


 
@Lachsy
Angelshop.2.ag ist anscheinend über diesen Free hoster angelegt worden. Den kannte ich nicht.
Die Domain .AG ist für jedermann frei registrierbar. Daher kann www.2.AG diese Domains auch anbieten. Zuständig ist dafür die Zertifizierungsstelle des Inselstaates Antigua und Barbuda.

@ALL
Interessenbezogene Adressen mit E-Mailadresse haben durchaus einen Wert. Das wird der eigentliche Grund des Angebotes sein.


----------



## Mike85 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Da steht schreibt Eure Adresse mit bei und schickt das Geld wenn das Paket angekommen ist....
scheiss auf die Adresse! 

Wenn das Paket da ist dann ist gut...oder etwa nicht???

Müsste dann noch drüber nachdenke ob ich das Geld dann auch wirklich überweise...lol...warnur Spass


----------



## lippfried (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

er hat werbung auf der seite ... eventuell will er damit geld verdienen.
ich bin der meinung, dass ein impressum vorhanden sein muss...mit solche seiten können kann man vermutlich richtig ärger bekommen.


----------



## Jetblack (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Eigentlich ganz einfach ... www.2.ag hat ein Impressum und einen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland.

Mail hinschicken und auf das Angebot hinweisen. Wenn die Firma halbwegs seriös arbeitet, sollte sich das mit dieser Unterseite schnell erledigt haben.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

OOH ich glaube wieder an das gute im Menschen.

#q


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine einfach ... www.2.ag hat ein Impressum und einen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland.
> 
> Mail hinschicken und auf das Angebot hinweisen. Wenn die Firma halbwegs seriös arbeitet, sollte sich das mit dieser Unterseite schnell erledigt haben.


machen - nicht reden !
Warum immer andere vorschicken ???


----------



## oknel (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

alles klar, ich hab was bestellt. mal sehn ob's ankommt.

ich freu mich schon


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

ach sooooo .....
ich dachte schon hier ist von mir die Rede ... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Diese 2.ag Geshichte ist auch recht seltsam.

Registrant
Name:Karsten Theuser
Street1:Alexander Dyakovich 20
City:9000 Varna/Bulgarien
Phone:+359.52691011
FAX:+359.52691012
xenios100@gmail.com

Und da kommt man dann natürlich wieder auf auf englische ltd`s.
Da könnt Ihr gucken:
http://www.2.ag/contact/

Keine Ahnung was das alles soll, ist aber auf jeden Fall äußerst seltsasm........


----------



## Ronen (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Das ist bestimmt eine allgemeine Online Spardose!!

Jedre darf was reinwerfen...und einer freut sich!


----------



## bennie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Wo kann man sich sowas holen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Probiers doch mal einer aus und berichte. Ne Freemail Adresse ist schnell erstellt und wieder vernichtet :g


----------



## oknel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

http://www.snakecity.cc/phpBB2/ftopic1014.html

hmm, der carpfisher.xy intressiert sich auch dafür?
neuer geschäftspartner?

mfg&n8


----------



## Hendreich (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

|laola: |laola: 
Hab auch gerade was bestellt. Wenn das klappt fress ich nen Besen.
           |kopfkrat


----------



## Mike85 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Hab grad auch mal was hingeschickt...da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt.wenn ich das ding für dieses geld bekomme mache ich vorm postboten Luftsprünge!!|muahah:


----------



## carpi85 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

hi, erst mal entschuldigung hatte in der ganzen aufregung übersehen, dass dieser millonär die sachen nicht verschenkt sondern zum halben preis wie andere verkaufen will.

aber was solls der ist schon wieder weg vom fenster, besser gesagt war weg. ich wollte mal nachfragen was meine bestellung macht - und weg war das online angebot.

soeben habe ich eine mail von dem herrn bekommen. er teilt mit dass meine bestellung unterwegs ist und er sein angebot verlegt hat. neue adresse http://haller.2.ag/

hab ich mir gerade angesehen. steht auch was über anglerboard drin. ich habe jetzt immer noch hoffnung, denn wenn er sein wort hält hab ich richtig zugeschlagen.


----------



## bennie (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Höhö, wenn ich die paar Millionen hätte könntet ihr mich alle mal am....... in Sölden oder Mayrhofen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Auf jeden Fall hat er sein Geld gut angelegt.
Wenn er 100.000 pro Monat "ausgeben" will, macht das im Jahr 1,2 Millionen.

Bei gewonnenen und komplett angelegten 7,1 Millionen ist das eine Verzinsung von um die 16%, wenn er nicht an die Substanz gehen will - krieg ich bei meiner Bank nicht, irgendwas mach ich falsch............


----------



## esox_105 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat er sein Geld gut angelegt.
> Wenn er 100.000 pro Monat "ausgeben" will, macht das im Jahr 1,2 Millionen.
> 
> Bei gewonnenen und komplett angelegten 7,1 Millionen ist das eine Verzinsung von um die 16%, wenn er nicht an die Substanz gehen will - krieg ich bei meiner Bank nicht, irgendwas mach ich falsch............


 

Tja, der gute Mann hat sein Geld wahrscheinlich in Alkohol angelegt, oder wo bekommt man sonst 40 % für sein Geld :m ?


----------



## bubatz01 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

testet es doch aus,neue (spam)email addy einrichten und was bestellen.wenn was ankommt ok,wenn nicht ist auch kein schaden entstanden.
bei unseriösen angeboten würde da per vorkasse stehen.

etwas merkwürdig ist es allerdings.


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

@ "Tomas Finkenbeiner":
Wie viel Kohle muss ich noch mal gleich pro Tag an Dich abdrücken, damit ich in Dein Internetheftchen kritzeln darf?!? :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Miiiilliiiioooonen!!!!


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Allns kloar - das verrechnen wir dann großzügig mit meinem Autorenhonorar für den Reisebericht! Du schuldest mir dann also noch 750.000... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Bescheid ))


----------



## Raabiat (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Sch***....ich hab nich gezahlt für meinen BickGame-Beitrag im aktuellen Magazin|kopfkrat

Krieg ich jetzt bald ne Lohnpfändung vom AB reingedrückt?|kopfkrat|bla::q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Aber selbstverständlich)
Schon in Arbeit ))


----------



## melis (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Ich habe spaßes halber auch eine Mail geschickt. Als Antwort kam jedes mal failure notice. Also die Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## Mike85 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

War bei mir jetzt auch...nur die alte Email...die ging.


----------



## mj23 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Was steht eigentlich dort im Scrolltext unter dem Pelzer Logo?

Edit:
Wurde entfernt!


----------



## Mike85 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Hat jetzt jemand schon was bekommen oder ne vernünftige Antwort erhalten???

Ich habe nur Entschuldigungs Emails bekommen und von wegen er bräuchte die Artikel.Nr., den Händler, genaue Bezeichnung etc.


----------



## Mike85 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Und Jungs??? Jemand was bekommen von Euch???

Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

....würde mich auch stark wundern, wenn überhaupt jemand was bekommen würde....

Hat eigenlich jemand den Typ schon auf das AB und diesen Thread hingewiesen???

Martin


----------



## melis (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Du machst dir da zuviele Hoffnungen. Der Verfasser des Threads Carpi85, hat bislang nur zwei Beiträge verfasst. Der erste war der Beginn von dem hier. Der zweite, er hätte Kontakt gehabt und ein Paket ist unterwegs. Dannach wurde Carpi85 hier nicht mehr gesehen. Kommt dir das nicht komisch vor? Erst auf das Thema bringen(heiß machen), dann weiter am Laufen halten und dann weg. Ich kann natürlich auch zuviel hier hinein interpretieren. Dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .
> Hat eigenlich jemand den Typ schon auf das AB und diesen Thread hingewiesen???
> 
> Martin



Martin er ließt doch mit |supergri , wie würden sonst solche sache auf dieser homepage dort auftauchen 



> Jetzt schreibt so ein Weich Schädel Hirni von Tomas Finkenbeiner was in seinem Internet Heftchen. Der hat sie doch nich mehr alle der Typ. Der kassiert die fetten Werbeeinnahmen druch die Leute die bei ihm registriert sind und lacht sich eins. Dann will er auch noch was über mich schreiben der Hansel. Villeicht will er mich auch noch klagen, dann zeig ich ihm mal wer an der längere Kohle sitzt. Und wenn ich verlier auch nicht schlimm.



mfg Lachsy


----------



## duck_68 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Martin er ließt doch mit |supergri , wie würden sonst solche sache auf dieser homepage dort auftauchen
> 
> 
> 
> mfg Lachsy



uuups, auf der Homepage habe ich mich noch nicht herumgetrieben, weil mir von solchen Aktionen eh nix verspreche...

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Scheinbar hat noch keiner was bekommen, oder??
)))))


----------



## oknel (5. November 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

ich jedenfalls nich


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Nu is die Seite ganz weg, was das wohl sollte??
Ich hab da so meine Vermutungen............
)))


----------



## lute (13. November 2006)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



melis schrieb:


> Du machst dir da zuviele Hoffnungen. Der Verfasser des Threads Carpi85, hat bislang nur zwei Beiträge verfasst. Der erste war der Beginn von dem hier. Der zweite, er hätte Kontakt gehabt und ein Paket ist unterwegs. Dannach wurde Carpi85 hier nicht mehr gesehen. Kommt dir das nicht komisch vor? Erst auf das Thema bringen(heiß machen), dann weiter am Laufen halten und dann weg. Ich kann natürlich auch zuviel hier hinein interpretieren. Dann tut es mir leid.



hab de thread leider zuspät gefunden, sonst hätte ich mir mal den quelltext von der seite unter die lupe genommen.
 denke mal bei der "bestellung" wurden duch einen world scribt mailer eure passwörter aufgenommen oder ähnliches, der free webspace anbieter hat auf jedenfall beide seiten von dem typen gesperrt. der thread ersteller stand sicher in verbindung mit der seite und hat hier nur werbung gemacht


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Alles klar........DeinWintwerschalf war aber lang!:m


----------



## duck_68 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Alles klar........DeinWintwerschalf war aber lang!:m





:g:g toller Act den 4 Jahre alten Schrott aufzuwecken......#q


----------



## ralle (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

Hallo Dorschbremse-Ri

Ich habe das mal als "Vorstellung" gesehen und dorthin verschoben.

Nach über 3 Jahren  sollte man den Fred hier ruhen lassen !


----------



## ralle (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*

und deshalb  -- CLOSED --


----------



## ralle (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: millionär verschenkt angelsachen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Alles klar........DeinWintwerschalf war aber lang!:m




Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, diese Antwort von Dorschbremse-Ri bezog sich auf den vorhergehenden  Beitrag, welchen ich in die Neuvorstellungen verschoben habe.


----------

